
52 Lessons on the Psychology of Human Nature - aml183
https://www.arilewis.com/aris-posts/52-lessons-on-the-psychology-of-human-nature
======
memexy
Lists are great but what am I supposed to take away from this? What is the
context of each rule? What are examples and situations in which the rules
apply? What are counter-examples? Where is the author's commentary associated
with each rule? Where is a summary explaining the top 5-10 rules that everyone
should be aware of so they can improve their lives?

My point is 52 is too many. Without further guidance it's lazy writing.

------
flatfilefan
I liked the list. It’s easy to read.

